# uuuhh what is pigmented lips ?



## urbanD0LL (Apr 17, 2009)

i saw this term several times but never quite understood it , does it mean that your lips are naturally colored , like red or brown ?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 17, 2009)

Yup.... pretty much.

In most cases, our lips aren't the exact same color as our skin. people usually  have red or pink tones to their lips.
People with pigmented lips have more color to their lips and it can affect the tone of the lip stick or gloss they want to wear. That's why people like using concealer of lip erase, because it neutralizes the lips natural color and you can get a truer color payoff. :/


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

My sister has really pink lips ...versus the almost slightly lighter than skintone colored lips ...so hers are very pigmented..My lips are basically nude in color so they have no pigmentation


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 18, 2009)

"What **are** pigmented lips?"

Sorry.  Incorrect grammar is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 18, 2009)

pretty much when your lips have a sort of color to it like if there is nothing on ur lips, and it already has some natural color on it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 18, 2009)

^^^ true my sister always looks like she is wearing a shade like 3n and I have to put on lipstick to achieve the pink look....although she complains because she can never get the true color from lipsticks because she says her canvas is not bare but pigmented.


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 18, 2009)

^Yeah, Viva Glam VI matches my lips perfectly so I guess I have pigmented lips also?






^That's my naked lips. (I don't even have on lip balm.) I get asked what lipcolor I'm wearing even when I leave the house "naked".


----------



## joanbrent (Apr 18, 2009)

Curly1908, my lips are just as pigmented as yours! When your lips have tons of natural color, almost nothing comes out the same color as you see in the tube. But to some extent it's cool because you can swipe on clear gloss and go, but sometimes it sucks because a lip color has to be extremely pigmented in an unusual color for it to show up.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Apr 18, 2009)

Ooh...mine are very pigmented as well. They are the exact same shade as Viva Glam VI SE lipstick. My lips turn almost every lipstick fuschia. Yuck. I use Lip Erase and it works wonders.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 18, 2009)

oohh i see now . thanks alot , i needed that clarified , i don't think i'ver ever seen someone with non-pigmented lips though , that is too cool .


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 18, 2009)

Not sure what I took this ugly picture for....My brows I think...but this is a picture of me with nothing on my lips ....My lips have little to no color ...very non pigmented


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 18, 2009)

thats good, LOL its not an ugly picture btw . for the longest i've been trying to figure out who you remind me of and i finally found it , vivica a. fox , except you are waaaaaay prettier than her and 100% natural beauty .

my lips = top lip is darker than the bottom one , so annoying , i think thats why im always having issues with lip colors . but now what im confused with is if both were that brown-pink color (skin-tone like) or both lips were light pink , which one of those situations would refer to pigmented lips ?!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Lil mama...But that picture does suck...I get the Vivica Fox everyday...People always say, Do you know who you look like...I say V Fox before surgery please...they just laugh and say yep... If your lips are much darker, more pinkier etc...they are pigmented is what i am told....Non pigmneted lips have basically very little discoloration or color

Lips are a set so they either are or are not...so if one is you have pigmented lips

If they are both neutral to no color = Non Pigmented
Both very pink or very brown = Pigmented 

HTH


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 19, 2009)

alright i get you now , thanks viv ! joke , but thanks alot


----------

